# Assassin's Creed: Release-Date der Verfilmung steht fest



## System (6. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Release-Date der Verfilmung steht fest* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Release-Date der Verfilmung steht fest


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Januar 2015)

laut "Gamestar" kommt der Film im Dezember 2016 in die Kinos...
Was ist denn nun richtig ?


----------



## MrNooP (6. Januar 2015)

@Rising-Evil Ich glaube da ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Im Web ist auf jeden Fall überall vom 21. Dezember 2016 die Rede


----------



## Sayajin3 (6. Januar 2015)

Zumindest der Beezug zu Force Awakens wäre dann falsch, denn der Film startet Ende DIESEN Jahres (vgl. Star Wars: Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht (2015) - IMDb)...


----------



## Flexx7000 (6. Januar 2015)

Wie kommt ihr alle auf 2016?
Star Wars kommt am 18. Dezember 2015


----------



## Sayajin3 (6. Januar 2015)

Ach in der Quelle!! reden die von dem ersten Star Wars SPIN OFF!!


----------



## MrNooP (6. Januar 2015)

Genau, das war ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt. Die Quelle, The Hollywood Reporter, hat hier geschludert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Januar 2015)

2016 stimmt natürlich. Ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Januar 2015)

Naja mal sehen. Bin da zwiegespalten. Auf der einen Seite würde mich eine Verfilmung freuen, auf der anderen Seite sind aber 99% der Gamingverfilmungen bisher mäßig bis unterirdisch schlecht. Hoffentlich nicht ein schlechtes Omen.


----------



## xxAoPxx (6. Januar 2015)

Herrn Kurzels beeindruckendes Portfolio enthält bis jetzt 5 Filme, darunter AC, einen in der Post-Production befindlichen Film, einen Kurzfilm und ein Segment in einer Verfilmung die auf Kurzgeschichten beruht. Nein, das stimmt mich nicht positiv. 
Etwas besser sieht es bei den Drehbuchschreibern aus, von denen zwei wohl immerhin für "Exodus" verantwortlich sind - da besteht zumindest die Chance auf etwas episches.


----------



## Typhalt (6. Januar 2015)

Das beste beispiel ist wohl der "Blockbuster" Far Cry ^^


----------



## Orzhov (6. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen. Bin da zwiegespalten. Auf der einen Seite würde mich eine Verfilmung freuen, auf der anderen Seite sind aber 99% der Gamingverfilmungen bisher mäßig bis unterirdisch schlecht. Hoffentlich nicht ein schlechtes Omen.



Warte doch einfach bis du weißt wie viel der Season Pass kosten soll und wie viele Apps man braucht um 100% des Films sehen zu können.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Januar 2015)

Rofl. So wie bei Unity?


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (6. Januar 2015)

xxAoPxx schrieb:


> Etwas besser sieht es bei den Drehbuchschreibern aus, von denen zwei wohl immerhin für "Exodus" verantwortlich sind - da besteht zumindest die Chance auf etwas episches.



Weil ja Exodus eine so spannende und fesselnde Geschichte erzählt, welche mich ungemein auf emotionaler Ebene berührt hat...


----------



## Orzhov (6. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rofl. So wie bei Unity?



So in der Art dachte ich es mir. Denn ich bezweifle stark, dass dieses Franchise vor einem Reboot noch die Kurve bekommt. Die ersten Teile hab ich ja wirklich gemocht, aber als es immer mehr zu einer Art Nahkampf-CoD wurde war es mit meiner Begeisterung dahin.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Januar 2015)

Genau das ist Unity eben nicht mehr. Nicht wie bei den Vorgängern wo man sich problemlos parallel mit 10 Soldaten anlegen konnte. Nur halt eben buggy.  Leider.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2015)

Muss es denn immer ein überbezahlter, bekannter Regisseur sein?
Warum nicht mal eine Neuentdeckung?
Peter Jackson war ja auch nicht bekannt für epische Filme und HdR galt als unverfilmbar.

Klar ist das ein Extembeispiel.
Aber es ist schon traurig, dass schon wieder was niedergemacht wird, bevor etwas gezeigt wurde.
Einfach aus Prinzip, weils zum guten Ton gehört sich pessimistisch zu äussern.

Und ja, der Film kann übel werden. Nur geht mir diese ewig negative Grundstimmung auf den Sack.


----------



## MadFox80 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe Angst, irgendwie.
Aber es besteht trotzdem Hoffnung, dass doch endlich mal eine gute Spielverfilmung kommt. Irgendwann muss es doch mal soweit sein  
Den Fassbender finde ich eigentlich ganz gut als Wahl, den Regisseur kenne ich nicht, was ja nix heissen muss, nech


----------



## Orzhov (7. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau das ist Unity eben nicht mehr. Nicht wie bei den Vorgängern wo man sich problemlos parallel mit 10 Soldaten anlegen konnte. Nur halt eben buggy.  Leider.



Dennoch entwickelt sich die Reihe immer mehr zu Etwas das ich nicht unterstütze und entsprechend mit meiner Brieftasche wähle.


----------



## minhkien65 (12. März 2015)

2016 stimmt natürlich




xnxx, xvideos, beeg, phim sex, phim cấp 3


----------



## golani79 (12. März 2015)

imdb.com sagt, der Film startet am 21.12.2016


----------

